# Some girls never grow up.....



## JustJazzie (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello, my name is Jazzie, Im 26 years old, and I still like to play dress up and take photos. It started when I was about 9 with a disposable camera, yes I still have those photos..... :giggle:

Anyways, I gave my studio strobes another go last night. I tacked a white shower curtain to the ceiling and bounced the flash off a wall, through the curtain, (camera left) I had a large white reflector camera right.
I really struggled editing these because my background sadly wasn't wide enough. Is it glaring?

C&C always coveted.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

No, not glaring.

I like the second a little better than the first, because I can see your hands.

Oh, and  
(Kidding really - I have a son your age)


----------



## tirediron (Oct 6, 2014)

I think the setup for these actually works quite well.  I'm not fond of #1; it looks like you're either pregnant or in gastric distress.  #2 on the other hand is very nice; I think if you try again and turn your torso a little farther (You're almost square to the camera), and don't push your eyes around so far, it will be even better!  I think this nice, soft light works very well for the style of image.  Well done!

A son???? I've got socks older 'n her!!!!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 6, 2014)

snowbear said:


> No, not glaring.
> 
> I like the second a little better than the first, because I can see your hands.
> 
> ...



Thank you!



tirediron said:


> I think the setup for these actually works quite well.  I'm not fond of #1; it looks like you're either pregnant or in gastric distress.  #2 on the other hand is very nice; I think if you try again and turn your torso a little farther (You're almost square to the camera), and don't push your eyes around so far, it will be even better!  I think this nice, soft light works very well for the style of image.  Well done!
> 
> A son???? I've got socks older 'n her!!!!



You are the second one to say I look pregnant here!  Unfortunately, turning to the side turned the "is she?" To "when are you due?" :giggle: so square to the camera was the only way for this "dress" which was actually a window scarf carefully wrapped.

I really, really struggle with posing and eyes in self portraits. I need to find a way to tether in live view, and maybe that could help?


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 6, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > No, not glaring.
> ...


You did a good job!  I do agree with the gastric distress comment about #1 because of the way you have your hand.

Also, excellent job making the the "dress"!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 6, 2014)

?[/QUOTE]
You did a good job!  I do agree with the gastric distress comment about #1 because of the way you have your hand.

Also, excellent job making the the "dress"![/QUOTE]

That it! I'm taking down the "maternity shot" before I embarrass myself further. *blush*


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 6, 2014)

Try sepia.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

I never said it looked like a maternity shot.  I thought it looked a bit like you were heading towards NSFW, but not maternity.
I don't remember what you shoot, but if it's Nikon, try downloading Camera Control 2 for the trial period and see if it works with live view.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2014)

You are looking mighty fetching in that window drape there, Jazzie! I've seen some creartivelive.com sessions in which high-level professionals used fabrics and accessories like the pearl strands, ribbons, bias tape, lace strands, and so on to make gorgeous gowns and dresses out of a few yards' worth of simple fabric, as you did here so well. This turned out to be a pretty good selfie!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 6, 2014)

snowbear said:


> I never said it looked like a maternity shot.  I thought it looked a bit like you were heading towards NSFW, but not maternity.
> I don't remember what you shoot, but if it's Nikon, try downloading Camera Control 2 for the trial period and see if it works with live view.


Hmm...I must have completely misunderstood the comment then. 
I did use nikon here. A trial is a good idea! Not sure if it will help because I can't see without my glasses on, but it's worth a shot!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 6, 2014)

Derrel said:


> You are looking mighty fetching in that window drape there, Jazzie! I've seen some creartivelive.com sessions in which high-level professionals used fabrics and accessories like the pearl strands, ribbons, bias tape, lace strands, and so on to make gorgeous gowns and dresses out of a few yards' worth of simple fabric, as you did here so well. This turned out to be a pretty good selfie!


I guess now is the time to confess that I follow Sue Bryce on Facebook then? ;-)


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > You are looking mighty fetching in that window drape there, Jazzie! I've seen some creartivelive.com sessions in which high-level professionals used fabrics and accessories like the pearl strands, ribbons, bias tape, lace strands, and so on to make gorgeous gowns and dresses out of a few yards' worth of simple fabric, as you did here so well. This turned out to be a pretty good selfie!
> ...



Yeah...Sue is one of the people who is simply expert at this type of fabric to gown magic!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

Hmmm . . .


snowbear said:


> No, not glaring.
> 
> I like the second a little better than the first, because I can see your hands.
> 
> Oh, and



Nope - no preggo.  

Is there a way to set up your shots so you are in front of a large-ish screen (assuming the software works)?  Kind of like placing a teleprompter where you want to be looking.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 6, 2014)

Derrel said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


Admittedly, this entire image is really a cheep knock off. She also gave me the "bounce a strobe off a wall and through a huge diffuser" idea.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 6, 2014)

For tethering, I like my CamRanger.  A lot!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2014)

JustJazzie said:
			
		

> Admittedly, this entire image is really a cheep knock off. She also gave me the "bounce a strobe off a wall and through a huge diffuser" idea.



So, is that how this was lighted? Did you use your monolights to light this? Some people might like the hear how this was lighted.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

I have a molded  white translucent piece of plastic that fits over the front of my speedlight.  It seems to diffuse well enough, especially when bounced.

Strobes are on my wish list, along with a bunch of things.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 6, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Hmmm . . .
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> ...


"gastric distress" just doesn't sound pleasant I suppose.
My screen is definitely adequate for viewing, but my eyes are not, and if I leave my glasses on so I can see the screen, then I deal with my glasses cutting through my eyes. (The "real" me)


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 6, 2014)

Derrel said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, I used my strobe. I pinned a white shower curtain to the ceiling between camera left and the wall. I actually mocked up a second diffusion panel from my softbox as well. I aimed the strobe at the wall on full power. And I placed a white reflector camera front/right. My settings were 1/200 iso 320, and f4.


----------



## LCLimages (Oct 6, 2014)

Well I'm 30 and I still like to play dress up and take pictures too.  In fact, I spent probably too much time last week trying to take a shot of myself against a white background and put it in a fantasy woodland background and adding fairy wings.  I justified it by saying I was trying to become more skilled at compositing and/or using digital backgrounds but in reality, a lot of it had to do with me wanting to be a sparkly fairy since I was like, 4. 

Your lovely shot here has inspired me to play princess again before too long.  If you haven't grown up, then neither have I, and there's nothing wrong with that!!  ;-)


----------



## LCLimages (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh, and how did you wrap that window scarf?  I've stared all afternoon at a sheer white one that's gone unused and taken up residence on my rocking chair the last couple weeks.  It does need a new home.  But my "repurposing" skills start at "pick it up" and end at "it's unfolded, now what?"


----------



## runnah (Oct 6, 2014)

Pretty damn sexy.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

LCLimages said:


> Well I'm 30 and I still like to play dress up and take pictures too.  In fact, I spent probably too much time last week trying to take a shot of myself against a white background and put it in a fantasy woodland background and adding fairy wings.  I justified it by saying I was trying to become more skilled at compositing and/or using digital backgrounds but in reality, a lot of it had to do with me wanting to be a sparkly fairy since I was like, 4.


----------



## LCLimages (Oct 6, 2014)

snowbear said:


> LCLimages said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm 30 and I still like to play dress up and take pictures too.  In fact, I spent probably too much time last week trying to take a shot of myself against a white background and put it in a fantasy woodland background and adding fairy wings.  I justified it by saying I was trying to become more skilled at compositing and/or using digital backgrounds but in reality, a lot of it had to do with me wanting to be a sparkly fairy since I was like, 4.
> ...



Oh no, they did not turn out well, I gave up...  Seriously  Not sure how to make it look like I belong there.  I promise if I can get one where I don't look like a cartoon character, I will share


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> My screen is definitely adequate for viewing, but my eyes are not, and if I leave my glasses on so I can see the screen, then I deal with my glasses cutting through my eyes. (The "real" me)



No reflection from the lenses, and can I still see your hands. 
I like the color a bit more, but I like this one, too,

I still say .


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2014)

LCLimages said:


> Oh no, they did not turn out well, I gave up...  Seriously  Not sure how to make it look like I belong there.  I promise if I can get one where I don't look like a cartoon character, I will share



My youngest wanted a pair of wings for a shoot he was doing as a school project.  We ended up making them from cellophane, coat hangers, poster board and ribbon.  The looked like a cross between a fairy and a cicada, but workout out for him.  I've got a photo of one somewhere - If I can find it I'll post it in the Leaderboard thread.

Sorry Jazzie; end if hijack.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 6, 2014)

LCLimages said:


> Oh, and how did you wrap that window scarf?  I've stared all afternoon at a sheer white one that's gone unused and taken up residence on my rocking chair the last couple weeks.  It does need a new home.  But my "repurposing" skills start at "pick it up" and end at "it's unfolded, now what?"


Well this is kind of hard to explain so stay with me.
Wear a bra.
First I draped it evenly, forward around my neck.
Next, I took the end around my arm and went up through the "neck loop" (Repeat on other arm)
Cross them in the back to tighten things up, bring one side around front and gather neatly across your bust,  then shove it down the top of your bra, repeate on the other side.
play with the fabric until it gathers how you want it. I did have to pin the bust to the sleeves to hold it in place. I hope that made some sort of sense....


runnah said:


> Pretty damn sexy.


:Blush: That is quite a compliment coming from you, Runnah. I truly admire your work!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 6, 2014)

snowbear said:


> LCLimages said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, they did not turn out well, I gave up...  Seriously  Not sure how to make it look like I belong there.  I promise if I can get one where I don't look like a cartoon character, I will share
> ...


Hijack away!! Every good conversation takes a turn for the better when it is derailed!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 6, 2014)

snowbear said:


> No reflection from the lenses, and can I still see your hands.
> I like the color a bit more, but I like this one, too,
> 
> I still say .



I agree! This one was turned b&w out of "sheer" nessessity.


----------



## LCLimages (Oct 6, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > LCLimages said:
> ...



I have a pair of wings I got like 10 years ago that are made from white pantyhose, and wire hangers!  I wore them for dress-up-day for Halloween at work, now my girls play with them.  I also have a pair of black angel wings I got from Wal Mart that I still wear to our annual Halloween bonfire.  They don't look good in pics though because of the elastic you stick your arms through to hold them on.  The whole fairy/angel wing thing is a *small* obsession of mine... 



JustJazzie said:


> LCLimages said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and how did you wrap that window scarf?  I've stared all afternoon at a sheer white one that's gone unused and taken up residence on my rocking chair the last couple weeks.  It does need a new home.  But my "repurposing" skills start at "pick it up" and end at "it's unfolded, now what?"
> ...



Yes that kind of made sense!  Thank you!


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 6, 2014)

Well you look stunning in your princess outfit.

I love the first one.   however the second one in black and white, I do not like the way the dress looks kind of bunched up/sticking out, it  makes your hip/glutes area look square,  if I scroll my screen so I can only see the picture starting just below your elbows I see a very pretty lady,  when I look at the whole thing that dress making your hip area looks square is where all my attention is drawn to in that photo.

There is nothing wrong with your glasses.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 6, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> Well you look stunning in your princess outfit.
> 
> I love the first one.   however the second one in black and white, I do not like the way the dress looks kind of bunched up/sticking out, it  makes your hip/glutes area look square,  if I scroll my screen so I can only see the picture starting just below your elbows I see a very pretty lady,  when I look at the whole thing that dress making your hip area looks square is where all my attention is drawn to in that photo.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with your glasses.


Yes! I fixed that in a later version. Mostly posted that as an example of my glasses cutting through my eyes issue. Never considered it a real *keeper*


----------



## runnah (Oct 6, 2014)

i tried a similar look but with mini-blinds.

It was far less successful.


----------



## LCLimages (Oct 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> i tried a similar look but with mini-blinds.
> 
> It was far less successful.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Oct 8, 2014)

I think its a pretty nice self portrait! I love the colors and processing and how soft it feels.


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 8, 2014)

You look *Great!!!*
 You did a wonderful job on the lighting, it looks really good to me!


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 8, 2014)

An enormous thank you to our favorite traveling photographer- Lew, for helping me refine my edit! The original post has been updated with my "Final" copy. 



frommrstomommy said:


> I think its a pretty nice self portrait! I love the colors and processing and how soft it feels.


Thank you!


FITBMX said:


> You look *Great!!!*
> You did a wonderful job on the lighting, it looks really good to me!


thanks! I was pretty excited with how the lighting turned out! Its definitely something I will have to try again.


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 8, 2014)

I always love hearing good ways for DIY lighting!


----------



## e.rose (Oct 9, 2014)

First, let me say, YOU look beautiful.

Second, I *also* love Sue Bryce. She's my hero. I shoot completely differently than she does, but she is still my absolute hero. 

That being said, I've been staring at this image for a few minutes trying to figure out why I don't like the lighting... because I'm not fond of it... but it was hard to put my finger on why.

I mean don't get me wrong... it's not TERRIBLE by any means, but there is something.... just... off about it to me. After a while of looking at it, I think I may have figured out what it is.

The light looks low to me. I know you said you were bouncing off the wall and through a sheet, but the actual source of the light looks low to me... like you needed to get your strobe up higher and bounce off the wall higher up.

And where was the sheet in relation to where you were standing? The light is coming across too "sidey" (that's an industry term  ) to me. It looks like the way it may have been set up was that the light was almost directly (if not very close to being) to your right. I think what would have made it better would have been if you had pushed the whole lighting set up forward a bit, and you stood almost at the edge of the sheet, so the light source feathered onto you more, and wrapped a hair more around you, rather than being bounced directly back at you.

Maybe I'm completely wrong about it... but even if I am... I feel like something could make it better, and I can't put my finger on it, if what I just said about how you had things set up was in accurate.


----------



## JoeW (Oct 9, 2014)

Lovely photo.  Thanks for sharing.  

Here's a tip that would enhance this photo:  shoot with a wider aperture and then step away from the backdrop.  Given the concept you're shooting, more bokeh and a blurred background will fit very well.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 9, 2014)

e.rose said:


> First, let me say, YOU look beautiful.
> 
> Second, I *also* love Sue Bryce. She's my hero. I shoot completely differently than she does, but she is still my absolute hero.
> 
> ...



Hmm, The light was indeed at the top of the wall so thats not quite spot on. It was to my right, and I was at the front 1/4 of it. How far forward would you suggest I be? I DO see where you are coming from. Despite its softness, judging by the nose, it is almost more of a "split lighting" setup which isn't generally considered feminine.



JoeW said:


> Lovely photo.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here's a tip that would enhance this photo:  shoot with a wider aperture and then step away from the backdrop.  Given the concept you're shooting, more bokeh and a blurred background will fit very well.



Thanks for the idea! It is generally a great tip. Unfortunately, I was as far forward as I could be in my small space, and the last time I tried to do a selfie at 2.8 I got the wrong eye in focus.  I decided to go for focus over DOF in this one.  Had I been shooting anyone but myself, I would have probably stopped open to 3.5 or 2.8.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hold Right There Lady!!! Why do I see only 1 pic??? Where is #1 or 2#?? Are you hiding something from me?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Oct 9, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Are you hiding something from me??



In a manner of speaking, yes. <low-crawls out of room>


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 9, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Hold Right There Lady!!! Why do I see only 1 pic??? Where is #1 or 2#?? Are you hiding something from me?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took down the bad ones from my Flickr page. In fairness to anyone feeling left out, I will be happy to repost when I get to a desktop


----------



## e.rose (Oct 9, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Hmm, The light was indeed at the top of the wall so thats not quite spot on. It was to my right, and I was at the front 1/4 of it. How far forward would you suggest I be?



That's what I'm saying... You were too far forward. You needed to move the *lighting* set up forward, and you should have been towards the back, so the light would be coming in not only from the side, but in front of you.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2014)

What e.rose is suggesting as a different type of lighting effect could only be accomplished with this specific,exact lighting set-up by moving the SUBJECT and background, in relation to where the immovable diffusion panel and softbox were located.

If you cannot move the light, you have to change the way the subject is posed, in relation to said light. The camera can either stay, OR move with the subject.

Looking at the behind the scenes shot of the mini-studio in another thread, I know that the diffusion sheet was literally, pinned to the ceiling, so the light was stationary, immovable as it were.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 9, 2014)

e.rose said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, The light was indeed at the top of the wall so thats not quite spot on. It was to my right, and I was at the front 1/4 of it. How far forward would you suggest I be?
> ...


Sorry, I misunderstood you! Thats usually what happens when I post before coffee!



Derrel said:


> What e.rose is suggesting as a different type of lighting effect could only be accomplished with this specific,exact lighting set-up by moving the SUBJECT and background, in relation to where the immovable diffusion panel and softbox were located.
> 
> If you cannot move the light, you have to change the way the subject is posed, in relation to said light. The camera can either stay, OR move with the subject.
> 
> Looking at the behind the scenes shot of the mini-studio in another thread, I know that the diffusion sheet was literally, pinned to the ceiling, so the light was stationary, immovable as it were.


You are correct Derrel, My setup was more directed towards east of shooting, and should have been more for results and posing. I was hoping opening up my web cam app would have made it so I could see what I was shooting. It didn't work, anyways so I should have adjusted. Next time! 


Vince.1551 said:


> Hold Right There Lady!!! Why do I see only 1 pic??? Where is #1 or 2#?? Are you hiding something from me?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I won't repost the "gastric distress" image, sorry. Here is the edited version of one I deleted, and one to fill in for the deleted image. ;-) No hiding here!


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 9, 2014)

Selfies are hard!  Usually I use a stool, with a stack of empty coffee cans to set focus and DOF.  Once everything is locked down, remove the cans and sit with a 2 second wireless remote.  Pick a spot on the wall to aim your head, trip the wireless release, aim your head at the spot, rotate eyes toward camera.   You may need one spot for your head to be facing, and a second spot for your eyes.  That way you get some white between the iris and the edge.  Use a couple of post-it notes if you need to.  Your head position is pretty good, you can see skin at the notch of the right eye, but no ear.  That's what you are going for.  Just the eyes are too far to your left.
My studio used to be my office, so I have yellow walls and a white stucco ceiling.  Rather than repaint, I strung piano wire through some screw eyes and clipped black plastic to them.  I have two wires down each side of the room so I can hang white or black as desired, and can suspend black across the ceiling if I want.  The white ceiling really helps because when I want the lights up really high, I can take off the umbrellas or softboxes and put on snouts made from coffee cans, then fire the lights at the ceiling where I want the light to come from.  I get big soft light from the top, and I can adjust the light by moving strobes closer to, or further from, the ceiling.
Canon provides software for tethering, and some bodies come with a long USB cable, so I can tether, and have the software take photos at regular intervals.  I don't look at the monitor when doing that.  I just have it take a bunch of photos, then examine them to see if I want to change anything.  Rinse and repeat.  I should probably do it with a notebook so the monitor could be where I think I should be looking.  Then I would be looking at the right spot and could see my expression, which may help, or hinder, I'll have to try that.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yayyy thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeW (Oct 10, 2014)

Yep, focus points (especially with a limited DoF) are tough with selfies.  One option is to put an "X" on the floor with tape that indicates where you need to stand (or the spot your eyes need to be at when standing).  It takes a little bit of setup work but it's worth it if you're going to shoot a series of selfies.


----------



## LCLimages (Oct 10, 2014)

Selfies are when I appreciate the WIFI on my camera, and the EOS remote app.  No more guesswork, it's so nice to be able to control my camera through my phone.  My iPhone screen literally turns into a mobile live view screen.  So I can set focus on my eyes from my phone, set it on a 2 second self timer, hit the shutter from my phone, and then toss the phone out of the frame before the camera shoots   Usually I have some pillows just out of the frame, or a stool or something I can reach quickly and easily.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 10, 2014)

LCLimages said:


> Selfies are when I appreciate the WIFI on my camera, and the EOS remote app.  No more guesswork, it's so nice to be able to control my camera through my phone.  My iPhone screen literally turns into a mobile live view screen.  So I can set focus on my eyes from my phone, set it on a 2 second self timer, hit the shutter from my phone, and then toss the phone out of the frame before the camera shoots   Usually I have some pillows just out of the frame, or a stool or something I can reach quickly and easily.


Yeah, my nikon doesn't have that feature built in. I can get an adapter but it's on a long list of wants!


----------



## LCLimages (Oct 10, 2014)

I seriously never thought I'd use the WIFI but I do.  It's handy in some situations.  But I'd live without it too, it wouldn't be high on my list of "shiny things to buy" if I didn't have it.


----------

